# 1 of my recent horse portraits.....detail detail detail



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice portrait!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

grr... i hate talented people


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

You're amazing!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

a lovely piece and outstanding likeness!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, just wow. That is absolutely stunning.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

That's a good rendering of her. Nice work


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

thank you for your comments. The commission portrait prices start at only $75 if anyone`s interested.
Marlea Warlea, sorry to upset you ;-) but if it makes you feel better, it takes lots of practise, years and years. I have been drawing horse for over 30 years and I`m still learning. But I love doing it. Especially when the portrait is done/completed.


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

Marlea Warlea said:


> grr... i hate talented people


 
ME TOO! I wish i could draw good!


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

That is an excellent drawing!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

I concur with every other comment posted; this is an _excellent_ piece of work! 

I really do love how you were able to clean up and mane, add the forelock, omit the foam, etc. Your shading is spot-on and that's something I appreciate in equine portraiture (it's one of the hardest things to accomplish). You're certainly another one of the "greats" here and I look forward to seeing more of your work, as well!


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

Sure, I will post more of my artwork/portraits soon. You can also check on the photos in my album.


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

If somebody orders a portrait from me, please, take a few seconds to leave me "trader review" for others to see. I would really appreciate it. Paypal payments are welcome. Accepting orders worldwide. Happy trails and good shows to all!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

o...my...word...
this is beautiful! I need to start keeping up with the newbies on hf again! I said this on my thread but my internet is crazy slow so i usually only have time to update my stuff with a new piece. But here i am on a sunday afternoon with time and wow! 
I love the softness of it yet the intricate detail. 
Welcome to the forum and can't wait to see more!
~Brandi


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

here is another commissioned portrait.This horse`s name is TRE and he is an older gelding just being used as a trail horse once in a while.


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

TRE:


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

thank you, took me years and years to get it to this level.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

That is so beautiful!


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

bumping this up....................


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome job, looks like a black and white photo!


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

ok, I just finished portrait of CODY. Thank you for the photo, AngieLee. I hope you like the result. ;-)


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

wildmustango said:


> ok, I just finished portrait of CODY. Thank you for the photo, AngieLee. I hope you like the result. ;-)


 
omg!!! I absolutly LOVE it!!!!!! your amazing! i wish there was some way for me to get a copy of it! lol and you did that really quickly!


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

Glad you like it angieLee. I have another one on my drafting table...... folks , you are all welcome to follow my artworks on FB.


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

I am working on Lucy now, nice dun mare. And I am kinda playing with the composition, adding, adjusting some things......


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

bumping....


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow-really like the one you just did of Cody.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

flytobecat said:


> Wow-really like the one you just did of Cody.


i love how his face looks


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

I have spent the last 1 1/2 week drawing all day long every day,sometimes over night, thanks to the terrible heat over here! ;-) 
well and here is Lucy`s portrait-I played a little with her mouth and ear, and I put little bit fancy western one ear bridle on her with gag bit combo.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, your art is fantastic. Who are you on facebook?


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

Equiniphile -on Facebook search for page: "Quality horse portraits for affordable prices" and send me friend request. You should recognize the profile picture.


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

bumping this up..


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

these are my new additions:
CRAYON:









DANNY;









More to come soon.If you`re interested in having a portrait of your horse done, contact me to put your order on the list ASAP. already taking orders for christmas. Limited time offer still applies.


----------



## JessieleeZ (Apr 24, 2011)

Marlea Warlea said:


> grr... i hate talented people


LOL you cant say that Marlea! you are a pretty talented writer missy!Writing is art.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I really like the ones of Cody and Danny!


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

another day of drawing passion........










Anyone else interested in horse portrait?


----------



## dunalino (Jan 4, 2011)

You are amazing at drawing! I love drawing horses too and I hope I could be as good as you eventually


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

I guarantee you that when I get a horse I will come to you. 

OOH! I also want a present for my trainer when I find a horse. Maybe you could do one of her horses!


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

kathryn said:


> I guarantee you that when I get a horse I will come to you.
> 
> OOH! I also want a present for my trainer when I find a horse. Maybe you could do one of her horses!


I would love to! I would be honored to do it!


----------



## Made by the moon (Aug 17, 2011)

wow amazing!!! keep it up, this could take you somewhere


----------



## shelby957 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Wow*

AMAZING!!!, I could never do this.


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

thank you.


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

bumping this up....


----------



## ilovemolly (Nov 14, 2011)

That looks great!


----------

